# all-HKS 800hp BNR34 V-Spec II



## "SMOKY" (Jan 28, 2006)

“With great power, comes great responsibility.” Following the Spiderman quote, it was fun working on another project. Taking over the streets of Ras-Al-Khaimah, blazing off the highways of Dubai, a joint effort by Khalifa Hamad Al Musafri and Jassim Matar Al Kubaisi in building the all-HKS 800hp Nissan Skyline BNR34 V-Spec II, reviving the Arabian import racing culture following the decline of many racing teams from all around the region…


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Lots of hard work gone into that one. Sweet.


----------



## cbljkkj (Jan 29, 2006)

I found the TOM'S sticker a little out of place in the engine bay lol. Fab car, nicely done


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

yeah i noticed the Tom's too lol, aint that for toyota :S its amazing how these guys probably have a limitless budget. i wish it had aftermarket rims like magnesium nismo LM GT4 kinda rims. needs spacers too


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Nice ride. Definitely looks like its stocked up.

Cya O!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

All HKS 

And 
TOMS
BLITZ
APEXI
GREDDY
TOMEI


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Engine bay looks well but that interior is nasty!


----------



## toni_gt-r (Apr 25, 2005)

Very nice, HKS all the way :smokin:


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

R32 Combat said:


> All HKS
> 
> And
> TOMS
> ...


hahahahahahaha i just noticed all the blitz and greddy parts lolooooool


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Milko said:


> Engine bay looks well but that interior is nasty!


I could deal with it!!! 

I like it...and the stock wheels!


----------



## Crosssr (Apr 17, 2005)

Awesome


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

very nice


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

beautiful!


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

*I cant critasize big motors like that.*

SMOKING :smokin: mate, looks good.

Very nice engine bay. :smokin:


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Lovely car, loads of work and money......but that interior!!!!!!


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

i'm just wondering, why does he have air filters? can't you remove them when u have HKS F-Con V pro? which he should have...he is using a "all hks" car.


----------



## amo (Dec 20, 2005)

daaaaammmm thats 1 hell of a car lovin it
thx amo


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Anybody know what model/make that rear wing is? I quite like it


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Daaaamn!!! sweet ass ride.

about that steering wheel thing...is it converted or was R34 GTR made with the steering wheel on the left side?


----------



## NoBloodyFear (Nov 22, 2004)

Subloodyperb ... top effort


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Dohc said:


> Daaaamn!!! sweet ass ride.
> 
> about that steering wheel thing...is it converted or was R34 GTR made with the steering wheel on the left side?


Converted in the Middle East.
They do a good job.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

hodgie said:


> Converted in the Middle East.
> They do a good job.



do you know the name of that company?


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

awesome car..the interior and rear wing aren't my cup of tea though


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Dohc said:


> do you know the name of that company?


No mate, you will have to search through the middle east members and ask them.


----------



## PrinceTokyo_GTR (Apr 19, 2005)

fykin well gr8 job done. MONEY REALLY TALKS hehe


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

sweet car.. love the 34.. one day i mite be lucky and mmmmmmmmm.. sorry ive just cum,,


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

offolly said:


> sweet car.. love the 34.. one day i mite be lucky and mmmmmmmmm.. sorry ive just cum,,


What are you talking about? Youve got the nicest R33 on teh planet


----------



## nonito (Oct 18, 2005)

left hand drive????


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

not too sure about all the graphics, but very nice, all the same.

I love T51R's


----------



## PrinceTokyo_GTR (Apr 19, 2005)

4 years old post neeeds a BUMP!!! nice GTR


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Why use a T51R SPL rated at 1000bhp, he would have been better off with a T51R KAI if he only wanted 800bhp, because that's what the KAI is rated at. Nice car all the same, despite the graphics and the interior.


----------

